# REVOLUTION a Reverse Instrument by Sample Fuel Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 15, 2018)

*REVOLUTION a Reverse Instrument by Sample Fuel Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/10/15/revolution-a-reverse-instrument-by-sample-fuel-review/

*REVOLUTION a Reverse Instrument by Sample Fuel*
REVOLUTION is Sample Fuel first Reversing Instrument Library that utilizes 2 different synthesis engines making it one of the most unique and capable reversing sample library instruments available anywhere.

REVOLUTION is a hybrid synth/sample Virtual Instrument emphasizing reversing sounds that utilize the simple and intuitive CRE8 Engine powered by Steinberg’s FREE Halion Sonic SE platform.






REVOLUTION a Reverse Instrument by Sample Fuel Review Synth patch
EVOLUTION is Reversing Instrument Library that utilizes 2 different synthesis engines making it one of the most unique and capable reversing sample library instruments available anywhere.

The approach of the producing company was to deliver a product that would be the most usable and unique reverse library on the market for the modern-day media composer.






REVOLUTION a Reverse Instrument by Sample Fuel Review FX

The developed engine can reverse the sample in the process produces reversing textures and sounds. Those new vibes can be easily looped and shaped.

EVOLUTION is an individual library, there are alternatives that explore similar areas but this one produces a vibe and tone that I did not hear before. The collection makes pretty much any reverse sound you need.

Read the full review here:
*REVOLUTION a Reverse Instrument by Sample Fuel Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/10/15/revolution-a-reverse-instrument-by-sample-fuel-review/


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 15, 2018)

This comes up with the link...

Sorry, you are not allowed to preview drafts.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 15, 2018)

Dr.Quest said:


> This comes up with the link...
> 
> Sorry, you are not allowed to preview drafts.


Thank you for the heads-up. The link is correct in the above article now. 
Read the full review here:
*REVOLUTION a Reverse Instrument by Sample Fuel Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/10/15/revolution-a-reverse-instrument-by-sample-fuel-review/


----------



## Sample Fuel (Nov 1, 2018)

Appreciate the review...... Please check out the full review as we received a 5 Star rating and feel this instrument is something special and unique. 

Thanks for checking it out...

It is on sale through November 16th.

www.samplefuel.com


----------

